# facebook report of weekend show



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

<LI class=divider>HOME <LI class=spacer>IAR News 
2009
2008
2007
2006
2005
2004
2003
2002
2001
2000
1999
<LI class=divider-top>IAR NEWSLETTER <LI class=divider>Subscribe today! 
Register Cybear


Read our annual review
> Download as PDF


*International Animal Rescue News*

August 2009
*Investigators report large-scale suffering at reptile market*








Investigators from the Animal Protection Agency which is supported by IAR have reported large-scale animal suffering at a reptile market at the Glades Leisure Centre, Kidderminster. The event had been described by its organisers as an 'exhibition' and a 'private meeting of hobbyists' but according to APA was a full-scale commercial animal market operating in blatant violation of the law. Event organisers had insisted that no commercial sales would take place and that if any of the dealers were found to be selling animals they would be asked to leave. However, on the day, all of the dealers were allowed to continue with their brisk sales of wild animals.
Earlier in the week, Wyre Forest District Council disallowed all animal trading, under any circumstances, at the event. This was in line with the Pet Animals Act 1951, which outlaws pet markets. However the Council subsequently advised event organisers that if members of the public gave their details on the door and became temporary members of the reptile society trading could take place. This advice has no basis in law and the Animal Protection Agency will be pursuing the Council to fully justify its actions.
Said Animal Protection Agency spokesperson Elaine Toland: "It's a scandal that Wyre Forest District Council chose to sanction this event even after acknowledging that established animal dealers had tried to pass themselves off as hobbyist animal keepers. As we predicted, these wild animals were packaged in plastic tubs like takeaway meals. If cats and dogs were mistreated like this there’d be public outcry."
"Investigators posing as customers were offered animals that would require highly specialised care. In all cases, no checks were made as to whether the 'customer' had sufficient knowledge to care for the animals. In fact, given the poor husbandry and facilities at the show it seemed inconceivable that the traders themselves were in a position to offer reliable advice on animal care!"
Wyre Forest District Council made a public commitment to come down 'exceptionally heavily' on law breakers. It is therefore hoped that prosecutions will soon follow.
The Animal Protection Agency is an organisation focused on ending the trade in wild animals as pets with support from International Animal Rescue.
_For more background information or for footage, please contact Elaine Toland on 01273 674253. Out of hours number is 07986 535024._

<LI class=first>Post to: 
del.icio.us |
Digg |
Facebook |
reddit |
StumbleUpon


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bullocks!!!!!!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I just read that, but I can't make comments on their page any more.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be inclined to call the police and have them sued for slander, and whilst your your at it report them for email spamming and also for them posing as people they arent. thats a false identity.


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I knew something like this would be coming, which is why I suggested the WMRS should put out their own post-event press release, to counter this attack. If all the media has to go on is innaccurate propaganda put out by the IAR, we're going to lose support.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aquilus said:


> I knew something like this would be coming, which is why I suggested the WMRS should put out their own post-event press release, to counter this attack. If all the media has to go on is innaccurate propaganda put out by the IAR, we're going to lose support.


There must be somthing that can be done about this, theyh cant get away with destroying peoples shows etc.

You dont see them going into our petshops protesting about the conditions do you ?

Bunch of ass wipes the lot of them!!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

They have been doing this for years, and never let the truth get in the way of their campaigns.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

hogboy said:


> They have been doing this for years, and never let the truth get in the way of their campaigns.


 
Well i have a suggestion, i think we as in the herpers who attended the event should campaign against them, we may also be able to prove they are lying.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the new group i created against their attempts to shutdown reptile shows with false claims.

If we get more than 1600 people to join we will have taken over IAR in followers 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=136256733898


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

iv joined name Andrew Stagg


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The group is free to join without invite, the aim is also to show our views are not as different to theirs as they may think when it comes to reptile care


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> I would be inclined to call the police and have them sued for slander, and whilst your your at it report them for email spamming and also for them posing as people they arent. thats a false identity.



already onto it! not having this!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> The group is free to join without invite, the aim is also to show our views are not as different to theirs as they may think when it comes to reptile care


start a new thread about it! then everyone on f/b forward it to ur mates! :notworthy:


----------



## Hoz (Oct 2, 2008)

Joined the group  And invited 25 people who keep/have kept reptiles. : victory:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I've joined too, and agree a seperate thread should be made and stickied. Unfortunately though FB groups accomplish very little.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I have joined and posted on your Facebook page, and theres


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've joined and will invite friends who have and do keep reps.
Name is Jon Owen


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I have joined this face book group. I cant post on there page as I was banned within an hour of joining for making this comment (I suspect this will be like most of these groups the saboteurs on the day are random students and dropouts they pay to do their dirty work)


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

ive joined and invited my reptile mates to join too.


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Joined :2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Joined and commented on both! :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I joined both groups and commented on the IAR one.. here is what I wrote.

* What a load of twaddle... The WRMS show was, well organised and all animals to me seemed to be in good health and all C.B (sorry I expect you IAR's still think C.B is a way of communication using radio). In fact it means Captive Bred.

Perhaps it's time you put your own house in order. I mean computer hacking is illegal isn't it? Pretending to be someone your not is illegal? Fraud is illegal too I believe. All of the things mentioned were used either by IAR or APA to sabotage the show.. Well tough luck you didnt do it. Now you resort to lies.. Well done.*


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Am i the only one who thinks its ironic they've used a picture of a beardie which more likely than not is captive.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Zak said:


> Am i the only one who thinks its ironic they've used a picture of a beardie which more likely than not is captive.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a little rant on their article (name Matt Keys)


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Heres some one report on the IAR

The Wyre Forest Agenda


----------



## lizz79 (Mar 20, 2006)

: victory:joined


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

joined:2thumb:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

So which part of what they wrote are you lot saying is actually wrong ? the use of their word 'wild' ?

Is that it ?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Both lee and I have joined : victory:


----------

